# Nach OS Neuinstall probleme mit den Steam Games



## Sharidan (28. April 2014)

Grüß euch  Ich habe schon einige Threads und Postings gelesen wo andere Leute das Problem haben, aber die Lösungen die dort angeboten werden sind entweder veraltet oder funktionieren nicht. Direkt zum Problem:  Ich habe mir Windows 8 installiert ( mit Update auf 8.1 ) .  WIe es anders nicht sein kann musste natürlich Steam auch neu Installiert werden.  Gesagt getan. Doch jetzt hab ich das Problem das er mir Games Runterladen will die ich schon auf Platte habe und bis Gestern auch Gespiel habe.  Laut Biblio. Verzeichnis unter Steam - Einstellungen ist der Pfad auch drin wo die ganzen Games sind, aber wird mir mit 0kb angezeigt.  geh ich aber auf das Laufwerk und schau in den Ordner rein sind das 30 Verzeichnise von meinen Games.  Wie zum Teufel bekomm ich Steam dazu mir diese Daten zu erkennen. Das Löschen mit der Registerblob irgendwas Datei im Steam Ordner habe ich schon probiert, ohne erfolg.  Bin für jeden Tip dankbar   Lg CHris


----------



## oldsql.Triso (28. April 2014)

Der zeigt dir eigentlich nur an dass das 0KB sind. In Wahrheit merkt er dann, wenn du das Game startest, dass das Spiel vorhanden ist und zieht dann lediglich ein Update. Bei manchen Games klappt es ohne und bei manchen eben nicht. Letztlich sollte er jedoch nur ein paar Dateien nachladen, die ihm "fehlen".


----------



## Sharidan (28. April 2014)

Hey

Ja toll, nur bringt mir das garnix da er es Installiert. Arma II ist aktuell so ein Fall. Obwohl er es mal gefunden hat ist es plötzlich wieder weg und er fängt wieder zum Laden an.
So zufrieden ich mit Steam im Grunde auch bin, so sehr kotzt mich gerade Valve an das die Idioten bis heute noch keine möglichkeit eingebaut haben um so etwas leicht zu fixen.
Kann ja bitte nicht sein, jeder muss mal die Kiste Plätten und neu Aufsetzen.


----------



## Laudian (28. April 2014)

Sharidan schrieb:


> WIe es anders nicht sein kann musste natürlich Steam auch neu Installiert werden.


 
Eigentlich nicht. Du kannst die alte Steaminstallation einfach über die steam.exe im Steam Ordner starten ohne irgendwas neu zu installieren, dann klappts auch.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (29. April 2014)

Nur weil du damit Problem hast, ist Valve Schuld? Ich habe einfach den Steamapps-Ordner gesaved, Steam neuinstalliert nach Wechsel von 7 auf 8.1 und einfach alles reinkopiert. Siehe da, von 130 Games musste ich bei 10 Stück Updates laden. Mehr nicht.


----------



## marvinj (29. April 2014)

Steam aknn das. Einfach neue Bildblio anlegen. Stean zumachen. Alte Reinkopieren und Steam aufmachen, Game starten, ihn kurz installieren lassen und fertig is


----------



## Sharidan (29. April 2014)

marvinj schrieb:


> Steam aknn das. Einfach neue Bildblio anlegen. Stean zumachen. Alte Reinkopieren und Steam aufmachen, Game starten, ihn kurz installieren lassen und fertig is


 
Tja, magst du das mal Steam klar machen ? ... 
Hab das jetzt genau so gemacht wie du beschrieben hast, ergebnis ist das ich jetzt 15 Downloads drin habe, die er komplett Runterladen will. Allein Bioshot Inf. hat 15Gb 
Soviel dazu das Steam das von Haus aus kann.
Verstehe nicht wo das Problem ist das Steam das Rallt das meine Games voll Installiert sind, gegen Patches hab ich nix aber nicht gegen nen Vollen Spiele Download.


----------



## Sharidan (30. April 2014)

Toll, gestern endlich alles erledigt gehabt, alle Spiele endlich drin usw. Jetzt will ich Zoggen gehen behauptet er mir das Arma 2 neu installiert gehört. WTF Oo 
Das kann es doch bitte nicht sein


----------



## Shona (3. Mai 2014)

Sharidan schrieb:


> Toll, gestern endlich alles erledigt gehabt, alle Spiele endlich drin usw. Jetzt will ich Zoggen gehen behauptet er mir das Arma 2 neu installiert gehört. WTF Oo
> Das kann es doch bitte nicht sein


 Hast du es neu geladen? Den Arma 2 ist leider so ein Fall das man es nicht so einfach ist das zu kopieren musste ich selbst schon feststellen.
Aber wenn man es wirklich umgehen will dann kopiert man den Arma 2 Ordner an einen anderen Ort, kopiert alles von Arma 2 OA in den Arma 2 Ordner* und startet die Arma 2 OA EXE.

Läuft dann halt ohne Steam aber so muss man es nicht neu runterladen, falls du das bis dato nicht eh schon hast 
Probleme könnte es nur beim installieren von Updates aka Beta geben da kein Install-Pfad mehr gefunden wird.


*Die Retail Version ist so installiert und nur bei der Steam Version sind es zwei Ordner.


----------



## Sharidan (3. Mai 2014)

@Shona

Hey, schön mal wieder was von dir zu Lesen 
Danke für den Rat betreff Arma, aber das konnte ich inzwischen Fixen.
Allerdings spinnt bei mir Steam und Windows 8.1 ohnehin komplett rum. 
Spiele die längst Installiert waren sind plötzlich Korrupt und müssen neu geladen werden ( so ein Bullshit ). Beispiel X:Rebirth ( Die Totgeburt )... Einen Tag vor den Umstieg auf Windows 8 hab ich es mal wieder gestartet um zu schauen was sie so getan hat. Gestern dann wollt ich es wieder starten, sagt mir der dreck auf einmal, die Spieledateien wären Corrupt und müssten neu geladen werden ( Noch mehr Bullshit )
So geht das jetzt seit dem Zeitpunkt wo ich auf 8.1 umgestiegen bin.
Das drecks OS hat heute noch seine letzte Chance das hin zu bekommen klappt das nicht kommt es runter, mein Windows 7 rauf, und die Windows 8 DVD kommt in den Shredder, die dann an M$ geschickt wird mit dem Vermerk: Behaltet eure Minderwärtige Software .
Sorry bin extrem Gefrustet, das hat nicht mal DayZ geschafft in alle den Jahren das ich so ne Wut habe.


----------



## Shona (3. Mai 2014)

Lol ich weiss schon warum ich bei meinem Windows 7 Ultimate bleibe^^
Ganz ehrlich ich würde dem OS nichtmal mehr 24h geben, bei den Problemem hätte ich schon längst "format C:" gemacht


----------



## Sharidan (3. Mai 2014)

Tja das dachte ich mir inzwischen ebenfalls. Windows 8 wurde vor gut 2h von der Platte geschmissen. 
Und siehe da, Windows 7 ist drauf, und meine ganzen Steam sachen bis auf HL2 funktionieren reibungslos. Es wurde alles gefunden, Arma usw. 
Ganz ehrlich Windows 8 ist das neue Windows Vista ... Gleicher Schrott und völlig umsonst auf dem Planeten. Keine Ahnung was sich die Typen von Microsoft dabei denken, aber dennen ist ja inzwischen Wichtiger jedes Jahr ein scheiss OS raus zu bringen das dann nur zu 20% Funktioniert. 

Ergo: windows 8 kommt mir genau so wie Vista nie mehr auf die Kiste 

Long Life Windows 7


----------

